# Can not access my Uber account after hit by a deer



## Hudson Valley NY (Feb 11, 2020)

I was driving a rider home after super bowl game and a deer ran into my car. I followed all of Uber’s protocol, pulled over, Made sure rider was ok, called 911, contacted Uber and spoke with them while we waited for police, got report. The rider was awesome through all of this, now I’m dealing with Allstate bc there’s damage to my vehicle. My car is drivable damage was a cracked bumper under headlight on drivers side and drivers side fender and door. Now I cannot access Uber app and rly unsure as to why? But it shows they’ve sent me 2 notifications which I can’t access them! Can anyone help me? This is killing me financially since I have to feed my kid!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Hudson Valley NY said:


> I was driving a rider home after super bowl game and a deer ran into my car. I followed all of Uber's protocol, pulled over, Made sure rider was ok, called 911, contacted Uber and spoke with them while we waited for police, got report. The rider was awesome through all of this, now I'm dealing with Allstate bc there's damage to my vehicle. My car is drivable damage was a cracked bumper under headlight on drivers side and drivers side fender and door. Now I cannot access Uber app and rly unsure as to why? But it shows they've sent me 2 notifications which I can't access them! Can anyone help me? This is killing me financially since I have to feed my kid!


I'm going to assume that they put your account on hold, because your vehicle is damaged, and now needs an inspection.

You should assume there only way to resolve this issue is to go to the Greenlight hub or deal with online "support".


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Green Light Hub.


----------



## Hudson Valley NY (Feb 11, 2020)

I’m sorry but I’ve only been driving for a cpl months so I have no clue as to green light hub?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Hudson Valley NY said:


> I'm sorry but I've only been driving for a cpl months so I have no clue as to green light hub?


It is an uber support office, staffed with real live millineals. Search Uber Greenlight" in Google maps


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

Oh Deer ! uber probably suspended your acct after accident to do an "investigation" and as soon as the damage is fixed you will be re instated and back on the road.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Hudson Valley NY said:


> damage was a cracked bumper under headlight on drivers side and drivers side fender and door. Now I cannot access Uber app and rly unsure as to why?


Oh come on. Are you really unsure why?


Hudson Valley NY said:


> But it shows they've sent me 2 notifications which I can't access them! Can anyone help me?


Force stop the app. Log off Log in. And you should be able to read the notifications.


Hudson Valley NY said:


> This is killing me financially since I have to feed my kid!


Can't drive until car is fixed, or add another car.
You'll likely have to pay the $1000 deductable.
Then you have to take pictures, all 4 sides of your car and send it in, then they will reactivate you, if all is good.


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

If it’s that important, maybe u should have a second vehicle....🚗 It doesn’t take much to be put in a jam.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Was the deer ok?

Did you exchange info with the deer?


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Uber provides you with insurance while you are with the customer. Contact them too.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You will be out of service for some time. Uber has enough hoopties out there of which it is not aware. It has to know that they exist, it just does not know which ones. Further, when you submit your claim, you will get repeated requests for more documentation. They will take their sweet time investigating and paying. They might try to direct you to a lease car. You will pay an exorbitant amount of money to make very little.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hudson Valley NY said:


> I was driving a rider home after super bowl game and a deer ran into my car. I followed all of Uber's protocol, pulled over, Made sure rider was ok, called 911, contacted Uber and spoke with them while we waited for police, got report. The rider was awesome through all of this, now I'm dealing with Allstate bc there's damage to my vehicle. My car is drivable damage was a cracked bumper under headlight on drivers side and drivers side fender and door. Now I cannot access Uber app and rly unsure as to why? But it shows they've sent me 2 notifications which I can't access them! Can anyone help me? This is killing me financially since I have to feed my kid!


Did the deer got away? I would've taken it to the butcher, lots of meat to feed the kid.

*money saving tip* The roadkill is your dinner... don't leave it on the road.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> I'm going to assume that they put your account on hold, because your vehicle is damaged, and now needs an inspection.
> 
> You should assume there only way to resolve this issue is to go to the Greenlight hub or deal with online "support".


Dont ever contact uber 
if you dont have to
You will now have an accident
on your record while you
wait for the repair


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Hudson Valley NY said:


> I was driving a rider home after super bowl game and a deer ran into my car. I followed all of Uber's protocol, pulled over, Made sure rider was ok, called 911, contacted Uber and spoke with them while we waited for police, got report. The rider was awesome through all of this, now I'm dealing with Allstate bc there's damage to my vehicle. My car is drivable damage was a cracked bumper under headlight on drivers side and drivers side fender and door. Now I cannot access Uber app and rly unsure as to why? But it shows they've sent me 2 notifications which I can't access them! Can anyone help me? This is killing me financially since I have to feed my kid!


They won't re activate you until the damage is fixed. There is/was a GLH in Brooklyn and the Bronx but don't know if they are both still open. Either way it is a waste of time until you get the damage fixed.

In the meantime sign ups for DoorDash or GrubHub food delivery. They don't inspect your car for food delivery. You may end up liking that better anyway. At base rates in NY you will make as much or more driving food around rather than people with 1/3 of the mileage and headaches.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Hudson Valley NY said:


> I was driving a rider home after super bowl game and a deer ran into my car. I followed all of Uber's protocol, pulled over, Made sure rider was ok, called 911, contacted Uber and spoke with them while we waited for police, got report. The rider was awesome through all of this, now I'm dealing with Allstate bc there's damage to my vehicle. My car is drivable damage was a cracked bumper under headlight on drivers side and drivers side fender and door. Now I cannot access Uber app and rly unsure as to why? But it shows they've sent me 2 notifications which I can't access them! Can anyone help me? This is killing me financially since I have to feed my kid!


First of all. The deer did not hit you!

Your headlights make deer freeze up. Then its the noise they react to.

Take responsibility for it. &#128532; Slow reaction time, or speed was likely a contributing factor.

Your lucky the pax was cool about it. With out false claims.(i would have done the same)

You will not be able to drive for Uber until you pass an inspection now.

Very costly, personal insurance will likely do it cheaper yes. But they hate rideshare. They would drop you if you lie to them about it.

All they do is subpoena Uber for data. Who cooperates with them.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

the lesson here is DO NOT CONTACT UBER FOR ANYTHING....we are all on barrowed time waiting for the false accuation or the minor damage to our car to b deactivated. unfortunetly,as with all things uber,there is no handbook only trial and error. you did the right thing and were punished for it. this is a common theme with uber. they punish excellence and reward no one. hope you can get the car sorted asap..good luck !


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Take responsibility for it. &#128532; Slow reaction time, or speed was likely a contributing factor.


I bet you never hit a deer.



Taxi2Uber said:


> You'll likely have to pay the $1000 deductable.


When I hit my deer, their was no deductible. Agent said with car-deer accidents their is no deductible. He said the deductible is to help cover costs of any litigation, and in the case of car-deer their is no litigation.

I got the full amount the body shop charged.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

theMezz said:


> I bet you never hit a deer.
> 
> 
> When I hit my deer, their was no deductible. Agent said with car-deer accidents their is no deductible. He said the deductible is to help cover costs of any litigation, and in the case of car-deer their is no litigation.
> ...


Your right, i have never hit one. Has nothing to do with it,

But the deer never hits anybody!

They run from you as soon as they here a whisper!

Walking through a forest they would never approach you. Thats a fact.

Headlights freeze them. Until it freaks them out and run in any direction possible.

Again... Speed and reaction time are contributing factors almost 99% of the time. Let alone bad brakes.

Poachers use the freeze technique to hunt for them. Highly illegal!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Hudson Valley NY said:


> I was driving a rider home after super bowl game and a deer ran into my car. I followed all of Uber's protocol, pulled over, Made sure rider was ok, called 911, contacted Uber and spoke with them while we waited for police, got report. The rider was awesome through all of this, now I'm dealing with Allstate bc there's damage to my vehicle. My car is drivable damage was a cracked bumper under headlight on drivers side and drivers side fender and door. Now I cannot access Uber app and rly unsure as to why? But it shows they've sent me 2 notifications which I can't access them! Can anyone help me? This is killing me financially since I have to feed my kid!


You lost me at "hit by a deer".


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

IR12 said:


> You lost me at "hit by a deer".


Exactly this.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

IR12 said:


> You lost me at "hit by a deer".


Those damn deer are hitting drivers now... what is the world coming to! It's an uprising I tell ya, an uprising. The Deer will rule the world one day.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> First of all. The deer did not hit you!
> 
> Your headlights make deer freeze up. Then its the noise they react to.
> 
> Take responsibility for it. &#128532; Slow reaction time, or speed was likely a contributing factor.


Deer don't always freeze. Deer have been killed on the expressways here. I've seen deer in the city and in the country run across the road. Just Sun night on a residential street, deer ran in front of my car on the snowy road. He didn't stop to look both ways. Fortunately he missed me.

To the OP, thankfully you're ok. Hope your car gets fixed fast. You're fortunate it wasn't worse. I've seen cars here totaled from deer. And the boyfriend one of my former workers died after a deer ran into his motorcycle.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Perhaps the deer has submitted a claim of impaired driving to Uber


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

My car is parked right now. A deer would come and vandalize it. I should be more careful next time.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

No wonder the OP has not returned.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> No wonder the OP has not returned.


I for one, feel bad for the deer. See how OP worries about feeding her kids... what about deer's fawns. Selfish driver!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

theMezz said:


> I bet you never hit a deer.
> 
> 
> When I hit my deer, their was no deductible. Agent said with car-deer accidents their is no deductible. He said the deductible is to help cover costs of any litigation, and in the case of car-deer their is no litigation.
> ...


Good luck trying to get Uber's insurance to play that fair...


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Take responsibility for it. &#128532; Slow reaction time, or speed was likely a contributing factor.


That's ridiculous. Drivers have no time to react to a deer jumping in front of his car.

If a driver perceives danger while traveling at 40MPH his car travels 40 feet before he is able to start braking and an additional 80 feet before he can stop.

At 50MPH it's crazy. He travels 50 feet AFTER the danger is viewed and before hos foot hits the brake and 125 MORE FEET before he stops.

So for you to say speed and reaction times are contributing factors - is simply baseless.

Insurance companies agree because this is one accident that is not held against the driver when calculating insurance rates.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Your right, i have never hit one. Has nothing to do with it,
> 
> But the deer never hits anybody!
> 
> ...


American deer are the stupidest Artiodactyla in the world. No where else in the world have I had them run out in front of moving vehicles..

Stupid Deer.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Artiodactyla


Great word!


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

theMezz said:


> That's ridiculous. Drivers have no time to react to a deer jumping in front of his car.
> 
> If a driver perceives danger while traveling at 40MPH his car travels 40 feet before he is able to start braking and an additional 80 feet before he can stop.
> 
> ...


Just remind us all next deer accident next time please.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

theMezz said:


> Great word!


Had to look that one up, but I will third or whatever the notion of "Should have salvaged the carcass." Venison is great meat and while a sizable portion of that deer would be spoiled by impact, probably half would be salvageable. 3 time a week protein for six months. That will feed the kids.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

theMezz said:


> Great word!


A dare you to use that word with uber support lol


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

what about the deer is he ok?


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

"Hit by a deer?"

Are you serious? Deer don't hi--oh wait...


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Hudson Valley NY said:


> I was driving a rider home after super bowl game and a deer ran into my car. I followed all of Uber's protocol, pulled over, Made sure rider was ok, called 911, contacted Uber and spoke with them while we waited for police, got report. The rider was awesome through all of this, now I'm dealing with Allstate bc there's damage to my vehicle. My car is drivable damage was a cracked bumper under headlight on drivers side and drivers side fender and door. Now I cannot access Uber app and rly unsure as to why? But it shows they've sent me 2 notifications which I can't access them! Can anyone help me? This is killing me financially since I have to feed my kid!


You called the cops for a deer impact?

&#129315;


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Hudson Valley NY said:


> I was driving a rider home after super bowl game and a deer ran into my car. I followed all of Uber's protocol, pulled over, Made sure rider was ok, called 911, contacted Uber and spoke with them while we waited for police, got report. The rider was awesome through all of this, now I'm dealing with Allstate bc there's damage to my vehicle. My car is drivable damage was a cracked bumper under headlight on drivers side and drivers side fender and door. Now I cannot access Uber app and rly unsure as to why? But it shows they've sent me 2 notifications which I can't access them! Can anyone help me? This is killing me financially since I have to feed my kid!


You should be able to log on, but won't be able to drive until you prove the damage has been fixed. Uber requires there be no damage (cosmetic or otherwise) to your vehicle. You're really lucky that your car is still drivable and you're ok!

I'm convinced deer play their own version of Russian Roulette with oncoming traffic. I've hit two deer in my life...one in 2001 and one in 2005. My car was NOT drivable after the second one and I had just taken the comprehensive and collision coverage off of my insurance two weeks prior. I learned my lesson the hard way...NEVER take comp/collision coverage off of your car unless you have the money to buy a new car (my logic was the car wasn't worth much...bad logic).

Good luck getting it fixed!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> American deer are the stupidest Artiodactyla in the world. No where else in the world have I had them run out in front of moving vehicles..
> 
> Stupid Deer.


Using words like this will automatically get you deactivated.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

IR12 said:


> You lost me at "hit by a deer".


In all fairness, it is possible for a deer to run into a car. A deer ran right into the side of my aunt's car. Right into her passenger's side door.

Now, in OP's case, the deer did not hit the car. When there is damage to your front bumper, YOU hit something.



theMezz said:


> I bet you never hit a deer.
> 
> 
> When I hit my deer, their was no deductible. Agent said with car-deer accidents their is no deductible. He said the deductible is to help cover costs of any litigation, and in the case of car-deer their is no litigation.
> ...


You must have something special in your policy because this generally isn't true. The deductible is the deductible and it can be different for comp/collision than liability, but it's generally not zero. Unless it's a state thing.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

It amazes me how SO many "people" here can read reasonable requests for information or help and instead of just moving along,
they decide to show everyone what complete assholes they are?
I have a couple of questions after driving for over a year I do not ask because I know what stupid ****ing replies I get.

Hudson Valley, sorry for your predicament.
Before I knew it wasn't allowed, my car was in the shop & I rented Hertz & drove.
When I picked pax up I just apologized & said my car was in the shop. No complaints.

and I did get Commercial insurance coverage - actually the same price as my personal policy.
Your predicament MAY serve to teach others a lesson.
If THEY have an incident other than someone hitting them - and even then -

THEY probably are better served not mentioning they were on a ride.
(and that's probably what U/L really wants)

Good luck!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

rideshareapphero said:


> Was the deer ok?
> 
> Did you exchange info with the deer?


If it happened to me, the deer would be in the freezer by now .. but ... that's another story.

OP said that he was 'hit by a deer'. 
Sounds to me that it was the deer's fault.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Ttown Driver said:


> It amazes me how SO many "people" here can read reasonable requests for information or help and instead of just moving along,
> they decide to show everyone what complete a$$holes they are?
> I have a couple of questions after driving for over a year I do not ask because I know what stupid fuc3ing replies I get.
> 
> ...


There are some of us on here that are willing to answer, if we can. If you can get an answer, who cares if others chime in with stupid responses? You should ask your questions! &#128513;


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> if you dont have to


He had to - passenger in the car.
Doesn't matter, if they were "cool about it", it's an opportunity to file a claim and get some free $$$ for them.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Zebonkey said:


> He had to - passenger in the car.
> Doesn't matter, if they were "cool about it", it's an opportunity to file a claim and get some free $$$ for them.


The deer wasn't gonna tell anyone and ubers not paying for the repair anyway
Now he's got an accident on his record damage on his car and is out of work
Dont call uber unless you have too
Fix the car out of pocket before the
next safety inspection.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

theMezz said:


> I bet you never hit a deer.
> 
> 
> When I hit my deer, their was no deductible. Agent said with car-deer accidents their is no deductible. He said the deductible is to help cover costs of any litigation, and in the case of car-deer their is no litigation.
> ...


Not always true as I had hit a Mule Deer once in my car (Non uber related) and had to pay a deductible and no one else was in the car and no other vehicles and no damage to buildings or anything like that so its not just to cover the litigation its likely to prevent people from claiming every time they have minor damage to a vehicle


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

*Install these when your car is fixed, in NY they are very popular.....*


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> Those damn deer are hitting drivers now... what is the world coming to! It's an uprising I tell ya, an uprising. The Deer will rule the world one day.


...even the useless, clueless idiots at support would know this doesn't make sense.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The deer wasn't gonna tell anyone


Are you willing to bet your future Uber "career" on the chance, that the passenger is not going to report the accident?
They report accidents that never happened to score a free ride.
Accident with passengers in the car = report to Uber before they do.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Seamus said:


> They won't re activate you until the damage is fixed. There is/was a GLH in Brooklyn and the Bronx but don't know if they are both still open. Either way it is a waste of time until you get the damage fixed.
> 
> In the meantime sign ups for DoorDash or GrubHub food delivery. They don't inspect your car for food delivery. You may end up liking that better anyway. At base rates in NY you will make as much or more driving food around rather than people with 1/3 of the mileage and headaches.


Is driving food and dealing with hangry people better than transporting paxholes? Just wondering.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

WNYuber said:


> *Install these when your car is fixed, in NY they are very popular.....*
> View attachment 414845
> 
> View attachment 414846


When I was in high school in NJ, some people had these on their cars. That was in the 90s. Since then, I'm pretty sure there have been studies to show they don't really work all that well...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hudson Valley NY said:


> I was driving a rider home after super bowl game and a deer ran into my car. I followed all of Uber's protocol, pulled over, Made sure rider was ok, called 911, contacted Uber and spoke with them while we waited for police, got report. The rider was awesome through all of this, now I'm dealing with Allstate bc there's damage to my vehicle. My car is drivable damage was a cracked bumper under headlight on drivers side and drivers side fender and door. Now I cannot access Uber app and rly unsure as to why? But it shows they've sent me 2 notifications which I can't access them! Can anyone help me? This is killing me financially since I have to feed my kid!


You MURDERED BAMBI !!!











Zebonkey said:


> Are you willing to bet your future Uber "career" on the chance, that the passenger is not going to report the accident?
> They report accidents that never happened to score a free ride.
> Accident with passengers in the car = report to Uber before they do.





UberBastid said:


> If it happened to me, the deer would be in the freezer by now .. but ... that's another story.
> 
> OP said that he was 'hit by a deer'.
> Sounds to me that it was the deer's fault.


Eat the Evidence !


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

IR12 said:


> You lost me at "hit by a deer".


You've never seen a deer charge out of the woods and run into something?


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Eat the Evidence !


Them peoples is tasty.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fargle said:


> You've never seen a deer charge out of the woods and run into something?












Texas Deer ATTACKS HUNTER'S !

EATS MARLBOROS !

demands whiskey . . .


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Now I'd like to hear from our Australian brothers about kangaroos, I hear, they are tasty.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Zebonkey said:


> Now I'd like to hear from our Australian brothers about kangaroos, I hear, they are tasty.


Kangaroos cause a lot of car damage.

They arent too keen on eating them.
I beleive dash cam footage has been posted before.

( They say it would be like " eating a Bald Eagle". National Mascott & all.)

I did get a Recipee for cooking kangaroo.
3 kg. Kangaroo meat in a pot.
Bring water to a boil.
Add 3 large stones.
Throw kangaroo meat out.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Kangaroos cause a lot of car damage.


I am not surprised - I've seen them boxing.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Hudson Valley NY said:


> I was driving a rider home after super bowl game and a deer ran into my car. I followed all of Uber's protocol, pulled over, Made sure rider was ok, called 911, contacted Uber and spoke with them while we waited for police, got report. The rider was awesome through all of this, now I'm dealing with Allstate bc there's damage to my vehicle. My car is drivable damage was a cracked bumper under headlight on drivers side and drivers side fender and door. Now I cannot access Uber app and rly unsure as to why? But it shows they've sent me 2 notifications which I can't access them! Can anyone help me? This is killing me financially since I have to feed my kid!


Okay I'm going to assume you ran into and hit a deer not the other way around.












WindyCityAnt said:


> Your right, i have never hit one. Has nothing to do with it,
> 
> But the deer never hits anybody!
> 
> ...





Ttown Driver said:


> It amazes me how SO many "people" here can read reasonable requests for information or help and instead of just moving along,
> they decide to show everyone what complete @@@@@@@@ they are?
> I have a couple of questions after driving for over a year I do not ask because I know what stupid @@@@ing replies I get.
> 
> ...


You are never better off not mentioning you was on a ride because you honestly have no idea what your pax will do.

If pax decides to pursue an injury claim and you said you wasn't doing rideshare at the time then you are seriously screwed.


----------



## Hudson Valley NY (Feb 11, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> In all fairness, it is possible for a deer to run into a car. A deer ran right into the side of my aunt's car. Right into her passenger's side door.
> 
> Now, in OP's case, the deer did not hit the car. When there is damage to your front bumper, YOU hit something.
> 
> ...


Damage was not front bumper it was driver side door and fender, I had hair from the deer stuck in between the tire rim and tire. I did not hit something but before you you are so quick to disrespect stating I HIT SOMETHING you should learn how to read and comprehend what you are reading



[email protected] said:


> You should be able to log on, but won't be able to drive until you prove the damage has been fixed. Uber requires there be no damage (cosmetic or otherwise) to your vehicle. You're really lucky that your car is still drivable and you're ok!
> 
> I'm convinced deer play their own version of Russian Roulette with oncoming traffic. I've hit two deer in my life...one in 2001 and one in 2005. My car was NOT drivable after the second one and I had just taken the comprehensive and collision coverage off of my insurance two weeks prior. I learned my lesson the hard way...NEVER take comp/collision coverage off of your car unless you have the money to buy a new car (my logic was the car wasn't worth much...bad logic).
> 
> Good luck getting it fixed!


Thank you, just aggravating waiting for Allstate. But I have to keep in mind that no one was hurt and that's far more important than waiting for insurance paperwork!


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Hudson Valley NY said:


> Damage was not front bumper it was driver side door and fender, I had hair from the deer stuck in between the tire rim and tire. I did not hit something but before you you are so quick to disrespect stating I HIT SOMETHING you should learn how to read and comprehend what you are reading


So what your telling us is. You hit something. Without taking responsibility for it? Any front end damage says so. Along with speed, reaction time, bad brake perhaps. Ever think about that living in up state NY?


----------



## Hudson Valley NY (Feb 11, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> It is an uber support office, staffed with real live millineals. Search Uber Greenlight" in Google maps
> 
> View attachment 414551


Thank you very much!



teh744 said:


> If it's that important, maybe u should have a second vehicle....&#128663; It doesn't take much to be put in a jam.


Got a second vehicle but ppl do NOT care to climb into a 2018 GMC pickup my dear, even with the extended cab.



tohunt4me said:


> You MURDERED BAMBI !!!
> View attachment 414875
> 
> 
> ...


No Bambi committed suicide 


Hudson Valley NY said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> Got a second vehicle but ppl do NOT care to climb into a 2018 GMC pickup my dear, even with the extended cab.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hudson Valley NY said:


> I was driving a rider home after super bowl game and a deer ran into my car. I followed all of Uber's protocol, pulled over, Made sure rider was ok, called 911, contacted Uber and spoke with them while we waited for police, got report. The rider was awesome through all of this, now I'm dealing with Allstate bc there's damage to my vehicle. My car is drivable damage was a cracked bumper under headlight on drivers side and drivers side fender and door. Now I cannot access Uber app and rly unsure as to why? But it shows they've sent me 2 notifications which I can't access them! Can anyone help me? This is killing me financially since I have to feed my kid!


It's protocol, their insurance has $1000 deductible. Which means, since the deer got hit by you, it's your fault in the insurance's eyes. Doubt your bumper costs more than $1000. Unfortunately you'll have to foot the repair expenses.


----------



## Hudson Valley NY (Feb 11, 2020)

WindyCityAnt said:


> So what your telling us is. You hit something. Without taking responsibility for it? Any front end damage says so. Along with speed, reaction time, bad brake perhaps. Ever think about that living in up state NY?


Really you are not the brightest deer do bounce off the area they ran into and end up hitting another area. Was doing under speed limit by 10 miles due to upcoming sharp turn. I do think and pay attention when I drive, I am very cautious when I have other ppl I am responsible for so get that straight. In 30 yrs of living upstate and one deer accident I think it's very good driving. 
I know what happened passenger stated exact same in police rpt. The deer shot out of the woods at high speed and smacked into car. 
If you think I'm bs then tell me how does one end up with the fur of a deer wedged in the rim of their tire?.. hmmmm if I hit the deer then my entire front of car would be damaged but there would be no hair stuck in the tire, &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Hudson Valley NY said:


> Damage was not front bumper it was driver side door and fender, I had hair from the deer stuck in between the tire rim and tire. I did not hit something but before you you are so quick to disrespect stating I HIT SOMETHING you should learn how to read and comprehend what you are reading
> 
> 
> Thank you, just aggravating waiting for Allstate. But I have to keep in mind that no one was hurt and that's far more important than waiting for insurance paperwork!


I wasn't trying to be disrespectful, just stating that you hit something (deer are VERY hard to avoid as they can come out of no where and be unpredictable). Also, I can read. This is literally what your said in your original post:

"My car is drivable damage was a cracked bumper under headlight on drivers side and drivers side fender and door. "

You actually said "bumper" and bumper under headlight is the front of the car. &#128513;

What I do know from experience (since I hit two deer in my lifetime, last one being 15 years ago), is that for insurance purposes, it doesn't matter whether you hit a deer or it hit you, the part of your insurance that covers animal damage doesn't have to do with moving violations. For those of us that grew up in deer country, we know it doesn't necessarily reflect on your driving ability - it's ok if you hit a deer!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

itendstonight said:


> Is driving food and dealing with hangry people better than transporting paxholes? Just wondering.


Is that delivery slang? 
Hangry (adv). A person who is both hungry and angry. Usually the former causes the latter so the treatment should be directed at the 'hungry', so that the 'angry' will subside. Used in a sentence: ''The lady seemed hangry because the McDonalds delivery took so long.''


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Hudson Valley NY said:


> Really you are not the brightest deer do bounce off the area they ran into and end up hitting another area. Was doing under speed limit by 10 miles due to upcoming sharp turn. I do think and pay attention when I drive, I am very cautious when I have other ppl I am responsible for so get that straight. In 30 yrs of living upstate and one deer accident I think it's very good driving.
> I know what happened passenger stated exact same in police rpt. The deer shot out of the woods at high speed and smacked into car.
> If you think I'm bs then tell me how does one end up with the fur of a deer wedged in the rim of their tire?.. hmmmm if I hit the deer then my entire front of car would be damaged but there would be no hair stuck in the tire, &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


There are pictures of deer stuck in the wheel well.
No damage to fender.
It all depends on where & how deer hit the car.

Meanwhile
There is now a Deer Protest in Hudson Valley . . .


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> Is driving food and dealing with hangry people better than transporting paxholes? Just wondering.


Much. When Uber killed the multiplier surge I started transitioning to food delivery on DD and GH (UE sucks!). At base rates you make the same or more and is much more relaxed/stress free. Because you stay local, you put only about 1/3 of the mileage on your car. Same or higher money with 1/3 the expenses.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> There are pictures of deer stuck in the wheel well.
> No damage to fender.
> It all depends on where & how deer hit the car.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

There’s this old myth if you turn off your lights the deer runs away. They normally stop because of your lights. You don’t see deer getting hit during daytime, it could be true.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tony73 said:


> There's this old myth if you turn off your lights the deer runs away. They normally stop because of your lights. You don't see deer getting hit during daytime, it could be true.


The police get mad though.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> There's this old myth if you turn off your lights the deer runs away. They normally stop because of your lights. You don't see deer getting hit during daytime, it could be true.


They are actually most active at dusk and dawn because they are feeding. So you're more likely to hit deer during these times of day. I hit one at dawn in 2001 and one at dusk in 2005 - I'm a total statistic... &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> You don't see deer getting hit during daytime, it could be true.


You dont normally see deer during the day, period.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

*BUY BETTER BREAKS
OR BUY A FIESTA ST, THEYRE LIKE 60-0mph in like 80ft!*


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> You dont normally see deer during the day, period.


I saw three at once in the middle of the suburbs. They even used the crosswalk. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Uber requires cars to have horns -- not antlers!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Karen Stein said:


> Uber requires cars to have horns -- not antlers!


The requirements in your city must be different...&#129420;&#129420;&#129420;


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

WHY did you contact Uber???? You brought this upon yourself!!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> They are actually most active at dusk and dawn because they are feeding. So you're more likely to hit deer during these times of day. I hit one at dawn in 2001 and one at dusk in 2005 - I'm a total statistic... &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


Hunters know this to be true. Best time to hunt deer is from an hour before sunup till about 11 am. Then again at 4:30 till about an hour after sundown.
Morning hunt is especially good IF there was no moon or overcast the night before. They like to feed at night, but need a little light ... if its dark they wake up hungry and will be more active than usual for the morning hunt.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Hunters know this to be true. Best time to hunt deer is from an hour before sunup till about 11 am. Then again at 4:30 till about an hour after sundown.
> Morning hunt is especially good IF there was no moon or overcast the night before. They like to feed at night, but need a little light ... if its dark they wake up hungry and will be more active than usual for the morning hunt.


Yep! They sure do! When I hit the deer at dawn, it was during hunting season. I knew hunters hunted on top of this very large hill. So, when I made the claim against my insurance I drew them with their shotguns at the top of the hill. I hope the insurance adjuster laughed...this was in 2001 before everyone got the idea from the internet to draw funny pictures on claim forms... &#129315;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Yep! They sure do! When I hit the deer at dawn, it was during hunting season. I knew hunters hunted on top of this very large hill. So, when I made the claim against my insurance I drew them with their shotguns at the top of the hill. I hope the insurance adjuster laughed...this was in 2001 before everyone got the idea from the internet to draw funny pictures on claim forms... &#129315;


You must be back east.
I got a Depredation Permit to hunt my bro-in-laws farm in Michigan. No rifles. I guess its too flat and a 30 caliber rifle round will fly for miles and hit some farmer sitting in his front room reading the paper ... so shotgun or archery only. Never hunted deer with a shoots-gun before. Fun as hell. Hard as hell. Gotta get close for a 20ga slug to hit em, but man when it does, it knocks em down.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> You must be back east.
> I got a Depredation Permit to hunt my bro-in-laws farm in Michigan. No rifles. I guess its too flat and a 30 caliber rifle round will fly for miles and hit some farmer sitting in his front room reading the paper ... so shotgun or archery only. Never hunted deer with a shoots-gun before. Fun as hell. Hard as hell. Gotta get close for a 20ga slug to hit em, but man when it does, it knocks em down.


I grew up in NJ - they have shotgun and bow hunting seasons (two different seasons). There were a lot of trees/woods where I grew up. They do have laws about being a certain distance away from houses, etc. I live in Denver now...not sure what the laws are here!


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

WindyCityAnt said:


> First of all. The deer did not hit you!
> 
> Your headlights make deer freeze up. Then its the noise they react to.
> 
> ...


Wadda talkin about!! The dear HACKED HIM!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Mtbsrfun said:


> You called the cops for a deer impact?
> 
> &#129315;


Need something in writing for proof to uber. And to get witness statement.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> The deer wasn't gonna tell anyone and ubers not paying for the repair anyway
> Now he's got an accident on his record damage on his car and is out of work
> Dont call uber unless you have too
> Fix the car out of pocket before the
> next safety inspection.


what are u talking about? He had a pax in car. The insurance is automatically under uber insurance umbrella.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

WindyCityAnt said:


> First of all. The deer did not hit you!
> 
> Your headlights make deer freeze up. Then its the noise they react to.
> 
> Take responsibility for it. &#128532; Slow reaction time, or speed was likely a contributing factor.


What an uninformed statement. I don't usually confront people about things they say here,but sir, you have no clue about deer.

I have had two run-ins with deer in my life, both times they jumped directly into my vehicle. The one that did the most damage was on a country road late at night, I was driving the speed limit of 55 mph and the deer smashed into my passenger side door and ruined the entire right side of my vehicle. There was no damage in front of the wheel well. Based on your theory, I would have hit the deer, he would not have hit me. Do some research before you speak!

Take responsibility for your statement, LOL!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Slammed for contacting Uber because their were PAX in the car. - Why did you tell Uber, it's your fault.

*Or*​
I got deactivated because my PAX called Uber when a deer ran into my car. They were all cool and everything at the time so I figured I'd just use my own insurance deductible instead of Ubers $1000 deductible. - You would have been slammed for not calling Uber.

*Or*​
My insurance company cancelled my policy, Uber deactivated me, and no one is paying to fix my car. Pax were okay and did not want to waste time calling Uber, they never complained. My insurance company ran a cross check with Uber and found out I was on a trip when it happened - It's your fault yo committed insurance fraud by not telling your company it was while doing Uber.

*Point is you can't win, you will get slammed around here no matter what you did or what happened. Do the right thing, report the incident to Uber, to Police, and to your insurance company and deal with it. Every job has it's advantages and disadvantages. Working with Uber and or Lyft has the disadvantage of being deactivated temporarily or permanently at any given time.*


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

Ola and bolt


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

*"Can not access my Uber account after hit by a deer"*

I bet the deer tells the story differently.


----------



## jupn (Jan 21, 2020)

Since this is the Advice section, I suggest you read Catch-22 by Joseph Heller with your newly found free time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> *"Can not access my Uber account after hit by a deer"*
> 
> I bet the deer tells the story differently.


The deer aint talkin' !

Deep Freeze !


----------



## Anonymousdude (Feb 14, 2020)

Hudson Valley NY said:


> I was driving a rider home after super bowl game and a deer ran into my car. I followed all of Uber's protocol, pulled over, Made sure rider was ok, called 911, contacted Uber and spoke with them while we waited for police, got report. The rider was awesome through all of this, now I'm dealing with Allstate bc there's damage to my vehicle. My car is drivable damage was a cracked bumper under headlight on drivers side and drivers side fender and door. Now I cannot access Uber app and rly unsure as to why? But it shows they've sent me 2 notifications which I can't access them! Can anyone help me? This is killing me financially since I have to feed my kid!


Get creative bro. If the car is drivable and the only thing standing in your way is Uber. Here is something I did when a pax left my rear door open and a car passed by and bent and dented the door where it wouldn't shut correctly unless slammed. Damage is visible..

Long story short Uber's insurance didn't want to respond and help me out. The remedy was to replace the door, very expensive, or find a way to continue driving without fixing the door and somehow getting Uber to let me drive AS IS.

My solution? Photoshop my car making it look "repaired, Submit the picture to Uber and tell them I fixed my door and get approved to drive.

Did it work? Yes!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Your right, i have never hit one. Has nothing to do with it,
> 
> But the deer never hits anybody!
> 
> ...


So I live somewhere where I deliver pizza to an area right next to forest and there are quite a few deer.

I've been lucky but I can tell you the couple of times I ALMOST hit a deer it was because it leapt across the road in front of me.

Fyi if a deer does run across the road ahead of you SLOW DOWN ASAP, there is often a second or third deer right behind it. That is one thing that I've learned that has saved my ass a few times.

I guess since both the deer and my car are moving you could argue if I hit one we technically hit each other.

Talkin about speed and reaction time: of course that's an issue IF the deer is far ahead of you, but I know there are going to be times when you couldn't possibly avoid a deer. I get the impression you have no idea how fast they move and they will run right out of the forest across the road.

I guess it happens but I've never seen a deer standing in the road waiting to be spooked by headlights.



Invisible said:


> Deer don't always freeze. Deer have been killed on the expressways here. I've seen deer in the city and in the country run across the road. Just Sun night on a residential street, deer ran in front of my car on the snowy road. He didn't stop to look both ways. Fortunately he missed me.
> 
> To the OP, thankfully you're ok. Hope your car gets fixed fast. You're fortunate it wasn't worse. I've seen cars here totaled from deer. And the boyfriend one of my former workers died after a deer ran into his motorcycle.


People get killed hitting deer even in trucks and cars. Its a big heavy object and hitting one is no small matter.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Deer are known to run into the side of a moving vehicle. Not sure whose insurance pays in that case, but I'd blame the deer! Then I'd eat it


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Hudson Valley NY said:


> I was driving a rider home after super bowl game and a deer ran into my car. I followed all of Uber's protocol, pulled over, Made sure rider was ok, called 911, contacted Uber and spoke with them while we waited for police, got report. The rider was awesome through all of this, now I'm dealing with Allstate bc there's damage to my vehicle. My car is drivable damage was a cracked bumper under headlight on drivers side and drivers side fender and door. Now I cannot access Uber app and rly unsure as to why? But it shows they've sent me 2 notifications which I can't access them! Can anyone help me? This is killing me financially since I have to feed my kid!


Why you hit that animal ,driving in rural area you should be careful .. go to Uber hub with your evidence because those guys online are useless ..are not even in US to understand your concern .. probably to unlock you account you should go to conduct official vehicle inspection get the paperwork ready and go to them .. I'm assuming the complain it come from your rider . he may told them you was driving distressed


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

Sue the deer's family for lost wages


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Deer don't always freeze. Deer have been killed on the expressways here. I've seen deer in the city and in the country run across the road. Just Sun night on a residential street, deer ran in front of my car on the snowy road. He didn't stop to look both ways. Fortunately he missed me.


Deer are scary to everything especially sounds coming getting closed to them while they are eating foods. First they listen to strange sound then they run toward their familiar area. 
I had been driving deer crossing zone every day for 6 years when I lived in KY. I always looked into trees beside of the street while I was passing the zone. If I saw a deer, I slowed down and turned on flashing light warning other drivers both side in street. While driving, always judging deer possible escape side of street was also an important task for me to do which could prevent deer running directly into my car. When they run with fear, they don't look things around. They just heading toward their familiar area. They don't mostly run into empty fields or onto uphills. Other side of the street could be their possible escape route. Knowing this help me safe driving in deer zone.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Sick Duck said:


> Sue the deer's family for lost wages


You truly are a Sick Duck...8>)

I like that in a duck...!

Rakos


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So no joke...

there was this soldier chick i used to know who drove a Jeep Wrangler.

A deer broke in to eat food she had left inside one cold winter day. The stupid thing ripped up the cloth top and in the process and caused $3,000 in damage.

Later on that night snow melted and refrozen and ruined the interior.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So no joke...
> 
> there was this soldier chick i used to know who drove a Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> ...


And THAT is why
they killed Bambi's mother..


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Hudson Valley NY said:


> I was driving a rider home after super bowl game and a deer ran into my car. I followed all of Uber's protocol, pulled over, Made sure rider was ok, called 911, contacted Uber and spoke with them while we waited for police, got report. The rider was awesome through all of this, now I'm dealing with Allstate bc there's damage to my vehicle. My car is drivable damage was a cracked bumper under headlight on drivers side and drivers side fender and door. Now I cannot access Uber app and rly unsure as to why? But it shows they've sent me 2 notifications which I can't access them! Can anyone help me? This is killing me financially since I have to feed my kid!


90% of what is written here is totally wrong. I know this because I hit a deer in August with pax in the car. The deer shot across from left to right, I hit the back of the deer with the right front corner of the car. The deer wasn't big, I didn't even stop. This was at 2:30am. I had minor damage to the hood and the right bumper. No police report. I have dashcam footage. I contacted Uber because pax were in the car and the last thing I need is a pax calling Uber telling them about it before me or claiming they got hurt. Hitting a deer falls under comprehensive, its not considered an accident. There is a $1000 deductible you have to pay and the rest will be covered by Uber Allstate as long as you have comprehensive on your personal insurance. You take pictures of the damage and send them to Allstate through the Allstate app. From those pictures they will assess the damage. Allstate will then send you an estimate from what they see, its mostly likely going to be wrong. You take pictures of all 4 sides of the car and send them to Uber and they will assess if you can still drive Uber with the damage. I drove the car and did Uber with it for over a month before I took it into the shop. I wasn't about to stop driving at the jersey shore in August. Once the shop looks at it, they will do a proper inspection of the damage and send the actual cost of repair to Allstate. Allstate will then send an adjuster to look at it. This will take a few days because they hardly have any adjusters anymore. My shop told me that Allstate is the worst when It comes to this and a lot of shops have dropped out of being an official recommended repair shop for Allstate. It took Allstate 3 days to get there and once approved the car was fixed. From the time I dropped off the car to the time I picked it up was a week and a half. I do have another car that I used for Uber. The whole ordeal is just a pain and it just sucks having to shell out a $1000.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> No wonder the OP has not returned.


This site is a sad, sad place. Bitter and dejected full-time Uber drivers (or ex-Uber drivers who lurk constantly) who rail at other people in distress, because they only thing can do in life for monetary compensation is drive for these awful ride share companies. They delight in the pain of others. Somebody just needs to put them all out of their misery.


----------



## ShibariLover (Mar 3, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dont ever contact uber
> if you dont have to
> You will now have an accident
> on your record while you
> wait for the repair


Totally agree. I hit a deer, off app. There was damage to the car but since my deductible was $100 I decided to pay that and to get the car fixed. As it was off app there was no way I was going to inform them.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

teh744 said:


> If it's that important, maybe u should have a second vehicle....&#128663; It doesn't take much to be put in a jam.


It is obvious that you do not follow the standard protocol; tell Uber the bare minimum that they need to know about anything, because they sure as hell only tell you the bare minimum they can get away with.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Hudson Valley NY said:


> I was driving a rider home after super bowl game and a deer ran into my car. I followed all of Uber's protocol, pulled over, Made sure rider was ok, called 911, contacted Uber and spoke with them while we waited for police, got report. The rider was awesome through all of this, now I'm dealing with Allstate bc there's damage to my vehicle. My car is drivable damage was a cracked bumper under headlight on drivers side and drivers side fender and door. Now I cannot access Uber app and rly unsure as to why? But it shows they've sent me 2 notifications which I can't access them! Can anyone help me? This is killing me financially since I have to feed my kid!


Your first mistake was getting Uber involved. What's the point?


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

What if the deer snitches?


----------



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

simont23 said:


> It is obvious that you do not follow the standard protocol; tell Uber the bare minimum that they need to know about anything, because they sure as hell only tell you the bare minimum they can get away with.


So what's your point???


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

ShibariLover said:


> Totally agree. I hit a deer, off app. There was damage to the car but since my deductible was $100 I decided to pay that and to get the car fixed. As it was off app there was no way I was going to inform them.


Well if it happens off app, there is no point to tell Uber because it doesn't involve them and won't affect anything...



Brokenglass400 said:


> Your first mistake was getting Uber involved. What's the point?


The point is if you are on an Uber ride and a pax is involved the last thing you want is the pax contacting Uber and reporting it before you do. What if the pax claims to be hurt? Its not an accident, it doesn't make a difference, it won't affect status with Uber


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

In my state - Colorado - Uber's insurance would be primary if I hit a deer while on a ride with a passenger, so if I started with my insurance company, they would likely try to pass the buck on to Uber anyway (do you see what I did there?!?). If I were in the OP's situation, my goal would be to figure out which route is the least likely to result in an increase to my insurance rates. Here's a link to an article I found on Allstate's web site that is specific to deer accidents:

https://www.allstate.com/tr/car-insurance/handling-a-deer-accident.aspx


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

dmoney155 said:


> Those damn deer are hitting drivers now... what is the world coming to! It's an uprising I tell ya, an uprising. The Deer will rule the world one day.


Sue the deer. But if he looked at you like a stoner when you hit him, all bets are off.

Okay, just kidding.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RioRoja said:


> In my state - Colorado - Uber's insurance would be primary if I hit a deer while on a ride with a passenger, so if I started with my insurance company, they would likely try to pass the buck on to Uber anyway (do you see what I did there?!?). If I were in the OP's situation, my goal would be to figure out which route is the least likely to result in an increase to my insurance rates. Here's a link to an article I found on Allstate's web site that is specific to deer accidents:
> 
> https://www.allstate.com/tr/car-insurance/handling-a-deer-accident.aspx


Pass the " Buck" . . . i see what you Did There !


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Pass the " Buck" . . . i see what you Did There !


Oh deer!!


----------

